
Wikileaks' IT firm threatens to sue Visa and Mastercard - jeremyjarvis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11945875
======
jeremyjarvis
_IT firm Datacell said it was ready to seek "billions of euros" in damages._

How did they work that out? :s

~~~
dkersten
They used the same formula the music industry uses when seeking damages for
piracy?

